# calira control bord and transformer



## delboy57 (May 1, 2005)

hi, i have a 1994 dethleffs globetrotter which has the calira control bord 804 and the calira transformer EVS15/12 which have problems ie transformer board is scorched control board had broken component. does anyone know of somebody who could investigate/repair these or can they be bought or can they be easily replaced with something newer. looking at an earlier post about the interior lights when plugged into mains, does the mains run the 12v lights and to do so do you have to have the 12v switch on the dash (control bord) turned off. how can you tell if the leisure battery is being charged when plugged into mains? hope someone can help, cheers, derek


----------



## delboy57 (May 1, 2005)

hi, can no one help please, cheers, derek


----------



## gm6vxb (Nov 3, 2007)

Pretty sure that you may have to send the unit back to Germany.
Have had dealings with Calira and you may find you will have to keep chasing them up.
BTW 'Google' for their address and E-mail, book for my unit is in the van 100 miles away at present.
Martin.


----------



## RikDethleffs (Aug 31, 2007)

*Dethleffs Charging System (Calira)*

Hi Derek,
I have exactly the same system as yourself and mine gave up last year. I looked for a replacement from Calira but is is pretty expensive £200+. I have simply connected a 'fit& forget' battery charger across the terminals of the leisure battery and this charges both this and the vehicle batteries and also- via the batteries- provides lighting etc when plugged into 240v.
We don't use too many heavy-current 12v items and it seems to work a treat. The fit & forget was £38 and it can be used for other things as well.
I do have the wiring diagrams for both your EVS and Calira if you should want a specialist to check inside your units.
Are you in the Dethleffs Owners Club as they could have got this info for you very quickly?
Cheers


----------



## delboy57 (May 1, 2005)

hi Rik, thanks very much for your reply, i am a member of the dethleffs owners club and their website diverts you to the mhf website for questions. when you say " fit and forget" battery charger what do you mean, do you have any makes or suppliers please.

if you fit a new battery charger do you disconnect the EVS15/12 transformer completely and how does the new battery charger charge both the leisure battery and the vehicle battery, on my last motorhome i had to fit a "battery master" (from outdoorbits) which was a little black box of electronics fitted to the vehicle battery to achieve this, hope you can help, cheers, derek


----------



## Bronto (Sep 7, 2009)

Hi Rik

I have a similar problem with my EVS 16/12. Are the wiring diagrams that you have in English? I can only find a German version and my auto electrician is obviously struggling with translation. 

If the unit is completely 'kaput' can someone give me some more detail on how I bypass the EVS with a standalone battery charger please.

Thanks

Gary


----------

